# Freestyle FX - workable??



## James Austin (10 September 2009)

there's an Fx trader going by the name of Xaron, some of you may know him, i wont put up the forum link but google "factory Xaron" and you will find him

Xaron was a struggling trader for the better part of a decade and has just in the past year struck upon an approach that seems to be working for him 

see http://xaron.mt4stats.com/analyses.php, about 300 pips a week, not bad

any way its Xaron's approach to the market that, i am sure will rub many up the wrong way, and most "teachers" of trading would like to use Xaron as an example of what not to do . . . . but nevertheless i thought his approach interesting.

i'd call it 'freestyle' trading, the whole thing feels pretty formless.

the basic idea, from what i can gather, is to form an overall directional bias, enter at significant support or resistance, and throw in a bit of fundamentals

and dont be too concerned about precise entries and be liberal with your stops . . . . sounds relaxed doesnt it, but his stats seem good


----------



## supermatt (10 September 2009)

I have looked at his stats a while back on ff. Is that a live account statement or what?


----------



## Stormin_Norman (10 September 2009)

in my EAs my SL's are 3-6 times my take profits.

winners to losers are about 10-1. 

similar criteria for entry (minus the fundementals).

remember too - those who cant, teach.


----------

